# Toucan (abstract)



## mdw (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

I made this one a few months ago in Costa Rica.

I like it for being kind of abstract. I recently ordered this one on canvas (40x60 cm) and I'm really looking forward to have it on canvas.

What do you think?


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Dominic (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like there's too much of a yellow/green color cast. And I don't like that much flash.


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

On the eye and beak you mean? Yeah, it was a bit dark...


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 28, 2008)

I think on a large scale this picture would be more impressive because your eye would look around the picture, taking in the different yellows and greeens, in the right coloured room, I think this would be a good focal point


----------



## Dominic (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't mind the flash in the eye, but it takes away from the contrast on the beak (black area).  I'd like to see that strong division.  And maybe crop out the area behind the bird that's visible. If you're going for a close crop - crop it close.


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for your replies! 

Dominic, where do you see an area behind the bird?


----------



## bazza (Feb 28, 2008)

Think he means above the bird... (black space)

Other than that, I love the eye detail, great focus.


----------



## spine (Feb 28, 2008)

this is very nice! i love the detail. however, i would also suggest cropping out that small black area in the back.


----------



## mdw (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys!

The black space above the eye are still the feathers of the bird.
A toucan also has black feathers on top of his head! 

thanks for your comments.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 29, 2008)

I really like it   I agree that as a big portrait it could really be a great focal point in a room.


----------

